

 Google Bypassing "Search" Button: More "Streaming" Search Results - Robin_Message
http://www.seroundtable.com/archives/022879.html

======
Robin_Message
ericschmidt on Twitter

    
    
        I predict big things happening today at Google.
        We're already fast.. fast is about to get faster.

